# Viele bilder auf einmal einfügen....



## BrownSugar (22. August 2004)

Hallo ich habe seit kurzen angefangen mit Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004 zuarbeiten und ich will ganz viele bilder einfügen gibt es eine möglichkeit alle bilder auf einmal einzufügen oder muß ich jedes bild einzieln einfügen?


----------



## Edemund (22. August 2004)

Müsstest im Programm gucken, ob es evtl. soetwas wie die "Stapelverarbeitung" unter Adobe Photoshop gibt. Ich habe es auf jeden Fall beim schnellen drüberblicken nicht gefunden.


----------

